# Apps for Fire - now I'm afraid...



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

...to buy any more!

Got my Fire yesterday, and bought one app, "Bejeweled". 

Guess what today's free app is?


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hah, figures! I'm afraid of that as well


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

tamborine said:


> ...to buy any more!
> 
> Got my Fire yesterday, and bought one app, "Bejeweled".
> 
> Guess what today's free app is?


Fate! I wonder if Amazon offers refunds on Apps like they do on books? Worth a try!


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

I love my Fire, but Amazon One-Click is turning out to be dangerous based on my first day's experience.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Just Wondering said:


> I love my Fire, but Amazon One-Click is turning out to be dangerous based on my first day's experience.


You are doing precisely what Amazon expected you would do with the Fire!  This is why they sold it at a lo$$ to them!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> Fate! I wonder if Amazon offers refunds on Apps like they do on books? Worth a try!


Yeah. . .you know, I think you might call them and whimper a little. See if you can make big puppy dog eyes over the phone. 

I bought Tapatalk. . . .I already had it from the Android Market, but didn't want to bother messing with how to get it to work on the fire. It was worth the $3 it cost. But, probably it'll be free tomorrow.  It does work better on the Fire for KB, I think, though there are limitations.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a $5 credit that I allowed myself for apps...I bougt a .99 game last night that sounded like my kind of thing.  Mostly, I'm trying to stick to "Free."    I do have an iPad, after all....  Not trying to replace the iPad but supplement it.  Already grabbed the Fire to look at some YouTube videos that wouldn't play on the iPad (and yes, there are some that won't).

Betsy


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .you know, I think you might call them and whimper a little. See if you can make big puppy dog eyes over the phone.
> 
> I bought Tapatalk. . . .I already had it from the Android Market, but didn't want to bother messing with how to get it to work on the fire. It was worth the $3 it cost. But, probably it'll be free tomorrow.  It does work better on the Fire for KB, I think, though there are limitations.


Nah, for 3 bucks I'll just suck it up. Now if it were the $15 QuickOffice Pro from the other day, I'd be calling!


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Just Wondering said:


> I love my Fire, but Amazon One-Click is turning out to be dangerous based on my first day's experience.


Yes, those "little" charges under $3 can really add up!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I have so many apps on my iPad and iPhone that I'll be pretty selective on what I buy on the fire.  Unless it's free I don't want to spend the money again, no sense in redundancy either.  But yes one-click buying can be evil! LOL..

I did buy a couple of apps last night and downloaded a couple free ones.  I don't think I'll buy too many apps.  Like I said I have an iPad and an iPad 2.  The kids use the iPad 1 as theirs.  I'll mainly use it for reading material and some news reading and web surfing.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

My mom was sorry there was no Words With Friends on the Fire. Anyone have better luck finding it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

But there is...I think it came pre-installed.  Checking...

Yep, there it is!  Mine came with it....


Betsy


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But there is...I think it came pre-installed. Checking...
> 
> Yep, there it is! Mine came with it....
> 
> Betsy


Mine did too. Now if I just knew how to play it and if I had any friends...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

collett said:


> Mine did too. Now if I just knew how to play it and if I had any friends...


LOL! We'll have to start a WWF thread in the Fire forum like we have in the iPad forum....

Betsy


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah WWF was pre-installed.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, all. I'll have to tell my mom to check again! We play on the phone, but she'd probably appreciate the bigger screen.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Bejeweled was the first game I grabbed. Works pretty well for a smaller screen. Sometimes the popup is frustrating if I miss my spot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> Thanks, all. I'll have to tell my mom to check again! We play on the phone, but she'd probably appreciate the bigger screen.


If she already has the Fire in hand, she should go to the Apps section. Press Cloud to see all that have been 'purchased'. . .it should be there. The icon has the "W" tile. . .if she presses and holds, the option will come up to install it. Then it will download and she can open it. Sounds like it might be something she wants to add to favorites!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I quit playing words with friends and now play hanging with friends but alas, it's not in the app store


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, WWF is on my Fire as well.  Though I have no idea what it is!

I wish I could log on and start shopping for more now (never played Angry Birds either).  But wifi at work is really spotty and I can't do much.  THough oddly I can surf the net, but App store and Cloud won't work here.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! We'll have to start a WWF thread in the Fire forum like we have in the iPad forum....
> 
> Betsy


Sounds good to me!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Can the Apps you've downloaded and have on your favorites shelves - can they be moved around and rearranged in the order you want them?  Or are they just stuck where they are?


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

DYB said:


> Can the Apps you've downloaded and have on your favorites shelves - can they be moved around and rearranged in the order you want them? Or are they just stuck where they are?


You can rearrange the favorites. Just drag and drop.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

collett said:


> Sounds good to me!


Me, too! (re: WWF)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's Free app: 

Enhanced Email is regularly $9.99 . . .and it works on the Fire


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I can't get my kindle fire until Christmas. If I get the free apps using my email address will they show up when I get my fire.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

jlee745 said:


> I can't get my kindle fire until Christmas. If I get the free apps using my email address will they show up when I get my fire.


The only way to get the apps (that I'm aware of!) is via the app store on a device. Once you have the app store activated on your device, you can get apps sent to it using your email. If you have an android phone or other device, you can start getting apps & download them onto your Fire when you get it.


----------



## fluffygood (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, I just bought it!  I love Free apps.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

jlee745 said:


> I can't get my kindle fire until Christmas. If I get the free apps using my email address will they show up when I get my fire.


You can buy them now and they will be stored in the cloud for you. Then when you turn on the Fire for the 1st time you can download your apps right from the apps menu on the Fire home screen.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

jlee745 said:


> I can't get my kindle fire until Christmas. If I get the free apps using my email address will they show up when I get my fire.





monkeyluis said:


> You can buy them now and they will be stored in the cloud for you. Then when you turn on the Fire for the 1st time you can download your apps right from the apps menu on the Fire home screen.


I didn't have an Android device, but I tried getting the free apps pre-Fire. I put in my phone number, my email, even the serial number which some website said should work. I do not have access to those apps. Supposedly it worked for someone here, but it seems the general consensus is "no such luck unless you already have an Android"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I admit to being surprised that someone said they were able to buy apps before they had the device in hand.

jlee, here's what I'd suggest.  The Fire is in your home, right?  Have whomever is holding it hostage at LEAST open it and charge it and teach it about your network so that you can get it registered at Amazon.  Then you'll be able to get all the free daily apps.  When it's released from imprisonment, they'll be there for you.

Honestly, I think it should be a Thanksgiving present.

Or. . . are you Catholic, by chance?  Today's the memorial of St. Elizabeth of Hungary.  You should get a present for that.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

krm0789 said:


> I didn't have an Android device, but I tried getting the free apps pre-Fire. I put in my phone number, my email, even the serial number which some website said should work. I do not have access to those apps. Supposedly it worked for someone here, but it seems the general consensus is "no such luck unless you already have an Android"


Shoot. I'm sorry then. I didn't know that.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

After the evil warden registers it can he turn it off or will it have to stay on?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> After the evil warden registers it can he turn it off or will it have to stay on?


LOL! He can turn it off...once the device is registered to your/his account, Amazon will know it's a viable device and it will show up as a destination for apps whether it is turned on or not.

Betsy


----------

